# Heatpipe selber herstellen



## Fabian (29. Oktober 2008)

Also da ich für ein aktualles Projekt Heatpipes brauche,hatte ich überlegt diese selber herzustellen.
Kupferrohre aus dem baumarkt,so weit so gut.
jetzt das Problem:welche füllung soll ich nehmen?
Ich hatte an relativ flüchtige Flüssigkeiten wie Aceton/Ethanol gedacht.
Und bei welchem unterdruck soll ich die heatpipes dann verschließen?
Könnte etwas Hilfe in dieser hinsicht gebrauchen

gruß


----------



## duff (29. Oktober 2008)

was soll ein unterdruck bringen ?


----------



## der8auer (29. Oktober 2008)

Ist glaube ich nicht so einfach Heatpipes herzustellen. Würde an deiner Stelle einfach welche kaufen


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. Oktober 2008)

Es ist fast noch schwerer, Heatpipes in passenden Abmessungen zu kaufen 


Zum Unterdruck:
Musst du dir selbst ausrechnen, bei welcher Temperatur sie arbeiten sollen. Idealerweise liegt der Siedepunkt der Flüssigkeit beim herschenden Druck knapp unterhalb der Temperatur, die erreicht werden darf. (Liegt er zu hoch, funktioniert die Heatpipe gar nicht. Liegt er zu tief ist die ganze Füllung dampfförmig und transportiert zwar noch Wärme, aber das große Plus der Verdampfungsenergie fällt weg und der Temperaturunterschied zwischen den Heatpipenden ist größer)
Ideal wäre es, wenn du den Unterdruck noch nachträglich anpassen kannst, bis du ein Optimum gefunden hast.

Für die Füllung dürfte die Wärmekapazität afaik wichtiger als die Flüchtigkeit sein (bei letzterer ist vor allen Dingen auch auf Änderungen mit steigendem Druck zu achten, wenn ein großer Teil verdampft ist).
Afaik wird auch in Großserie sehr gerne Wasser verwendet.


P.S.: Wie willst du eigentlich Unterdruck erzeugen&verschließen?
Das einzig mir bekannte erfolgreiche Heatpipeprojekt hat Klimamittel (für Klimaanlagen) genommen, damit es mit Überdruck arbeiten konnte (den es praktisch aus der Dose gibt)

Soll die Heatpipe nur vertikal arbeiten? 
Wenn nicht: Was nimmst du als Kapillargeflecht?

Und vor allem: Wofür ist die Pipe?


----------



## Shibi (30. Oktober 2008)

Ruyven hat praktisch schon alles gesagt. Es ist nicht besonders einfach eine Heatpipe herzustellen und die mit unterdruck zu befüllen ist auch ziemlich kompliziert. Womit willst du denn den Unterdruck herstellen?

mfg, Shibi


----------



## Damageforce (30. Oktober 2008)

http://www.benchtest.com/heat_pipe1.html
http://www.benchtest.com/heat_pipe2.html
http://www.benchtest.com/heat_pipe2_2.html

Gruss,
Ingo


----------



## Fabian (30. Oktober 2008)

@ Duff
Der Unterdruck ist dazu dar,damit der füllstoff schneller anfängt zu verdampfen.
Das beste beispiel ist,Wasser kocht auf dem Mont Everest schon bei 88°C


----------



## duff (5. November 2008)

interessant...


----------



## the freaker (5. November 2008)

Hab ich zwar schon mal in der Schule bei Chemie gehört aber nicht gemerkt


----------



## Shibi (6. November 2008)

Ihr seid alle so ungebildet, das wusste ich schon mit 7 Jahren. 
Aber das lag wohl daran, dass ich in der Grundschule die Unterrichtszeit damit verbracht habe unterm Tisch Kinderlexikas zu lesen.


----------



## the freaker (6. November 2008)

Du Streber !!!


----------



## Shibi (6. November 2008)

Das hat nix mit Sterber zu tun, sondern mit Langeweile. ^^


----------



## the freaker (6. November 2008)

Aber wer liest Lexikas wenn einem langweilig ist???


----------



## Mr_Duese (6. November 2008)

Sry 4 off Topic, aber ich fahr mir immer nen paar Biobücher, Lindner und Co, wenn ich pennen gehe. Besser als irgendein Roman kram ^^

P.S.: Lexika is schon plural


----------



## the freaker (6. November 2008)

Mr_Duese schrieb:


> Sry 4 off Topic, aber ich fahr mir immer nen paar Biobücher, Lindner und Co, wenn ich pennen gehe. Besser als irgendein Roman kram ^^
> 
> P.S.: Lexika is schon plural


 
Mein gott da lese ich doch lieber alte Pcgh(x) Zeitschriften durch oder pcgames.....


----------



## Fabi-O (7. November 2008)

Shibi schrieb:


> Ihr seid alle so ungebildet, das wusste ich schon mit 7 Jahren.
> Aber das lag wohl daran, dass ich in der Grundschule die Unterrichtszeit damit verbracht habe unterm Tisch Kinderlexikas zu lesen.



Mir gings ebenso, und die ganzen Lehrer brauchten immer so lange, wenn sie was Interessantes erzählt haben...


----------



## Shibi (7. November 2008)

> Aber wer liest Lexikas wenn einem langweilig ist???


Da lernt man ganz spannende Sachen.


----------



## the freaker (7. November 2008)

Ich lerne in einer Pcgh bestimmt spannendere Sachen


----------

